

The Anatomy of a Large-Scale Hypertextual Web Search Engine - blakefrost
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~backrub/google.html

======
drallison
Not sure why this paper was posted. It's the classic page rank paper upon
which Google was founded. If you have not read it, you should.

